# Diagramas de fuentes  ATX



## Condor

Necesito algun diagrama de la fuente conmutada de un computador. ya que son bastante genericas y parecidas una de otras.

GRacias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

Visita la comunidad de electrónicos hay información muy interesante,
este es el enlace del articulo “Reparación de Fuentes de PC”, en el encontraras un archivo en zip donde hay varios planos de estas fuentes: 

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm


Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## zionperu

soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir diagramas de fuentes de computador de las diversas marcas ( thermaltake, LC, teksonic etc. ). 
Eternamente agradecido


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

En este enlace encontraras el procedimiento para reparar este tipo de fuentes, además encuentras un archivo enzipado con varios diagramas fuentes.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## rampa

Amigos, yo en esta pagina he visto imagenes de una fuente ATX con el KA7500B, seguro te ayuda.

Suerte.

http://www.qsl.net/i0jx/pcsupply.html


----------



## KlauDio2001

Hola a todos, bueno soy nuevo en el foro como veran, y me interesa mucho el tema de fuentes de pc, ya se que llego algo tarde, pero igual dejo el comentario!
El KA7500 es igual al TL 494, µPC 494 o sea que algun esquema de fuente de los que hay en la red te debe servir, en el caso de necesitarlos diganme como los subo estan en .PDF 
Atte KlauDio


----------



## KlauDio2001

Lo lamento pero son 3 partes, aca esta la 2da!


----------



## KlauDio2001

Acá está la última, espero que te sirva!!!


----------



## neutron

hola, que tal? nececito el diagrama completo de una fuente vitsuba de 450W.. el modelo es SAN-45-CE

si lo tienen por favor pasenmelo, o sino diganme de donde lo saco.. lo busco pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado...

de ante mano, muchas gracias.

suerte a todos.


----------



## mcrven

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> En este enlace encontraras el procedimiento para reparar este tipo de fuentes, además encuentras un archivo enzipado con varios diagramas fuentes.
> 
> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm
> 
> Saludos,
> Li-ion.



neutron, las fuentes de PC son todas, casi iguales. Sólo se diferencian en dos tipos AT y ATX, básicamente.

En el enlace indicado en la cita hay diagramas e indicaciones. Pero, si no tienes experiencia con ellas o, no conoces la hierba, cómo dice el dicho, mejor comprate una nueva. NO SON FÁCILES DE REPARAR.

Saludos:


----------



## Helminto G.

en algun post puse varios diagramas deja los busco


edito: creo que no lo habia subido pero de una lo subo aca


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
Flaco mira aca te dejo una pagina copada, lamentablemente esta en ruso, pero podes usar el traductor de google para pasarlo a ingles. 
http://electro-tech.narod.ru/schematics/power/comp.htm

Saludos y suerte


----------



## ecotronico

Siguiendo el tema, acá hay otro diagrama (esquemático) de fuente de ATX:
http://www.smpspowersupply.com/ATX_power_supply_schematic.pdf


Y el siguiente enlace está bien útil:
http://www.smps.us/computer-power-supply.html

Saludos !!


----------



## Antipani

hola .. uds saben que estuve arreglando una fuente ATX. le cambie los capacitores de la segunda etapa, luego cuando la pruebo el ventilador hace le intengo de funcionar paro intento nomas y cuando me pongo a ver los voltajes de la fuente no tira nada .. hice el puente entre el pin 14 y uno de masa (negro) .. me pregunto si alguno de ud pudiera saber que puede ser o que me falto ver ..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Peroooooooo . . . .  antes andaba y ahora no?

Desde el principio no andaba?

Enchufada y sin encenderla tenés que tener 5 Vdc en uno de los cables

Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola, me atrajo mucho la fuente del primer link del mensaje #21, pero tengo mis dudas:
Como saber que transformadores van en el PCB, osea, que volts deben dar?
Lo mismo con las bobinas
Esos conectores que dicen HHV, OP1, PG etc, ¿que son?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola, me atrajo mucho la fuente del primer link del mensaje #21, pero tengo mis dudas:
> Como saber que transformadores van en el PCB, osea, que volts deben dar?
> Lo mismo con las bobinas
> Esos conectores que dicen HHV, OP1, PG etc, ¿que son?


 

Es un plano para reparar una fuente , y no para construirla .

Si querés construirte una fijate aquí : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/

Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. yo pensaba que.... iji, ojo, aja
Gracias, es que pense que era para armarla, pero es para repararlas, gracias por el dato, asi la cosa ya tiene sentido
Saludos!!!


----------



## bocagonza

una pregunta, el integrado que se encuentra en la parte segundaria de la fuente, cual es su determinada funcion? y el transformador primario a cuantos Hz funciona ?
muchas gracias....


----------



## unmonje

bocagonza dijo:


> una pregunta, el integrado que se encuentra en la parte segundaria de la fuente, cual es su determinada funcion? y el transformador primario a cuantos Hz funciona ?
> muchas gracias....



El integrado en la parte secundaria de la fuente TL431 ,parece ocuparse de poner en corto esa rama cuando la tension supera los 3.3 volt
Estas fuentes suelen trabajar entre 30khz y 65khz...
Esta es de 200W solamente y es vieja, las de hoy superan los 500W OJOJOJOJO !!!


----------



## fdesergio

Aca otro link con varias fuentes de PC

http://danyk.wz.cz/s_atx_en.html


----------



## Anti.-Cheater

Buenas, vengo a dejar este esquematico de una fuente ATX (sé que hay muchas y son todas parecidas, pero esta me salvó este fin de semana y por eso quiero compartirla).


----------



## mizdraji

Hola a todos, estoy buscando el diagrama de la fuente de alimentación:
Marca: BRB
Modelo: ATX 500 X 24P 2S
Clase: I
Origen: China

Si alguien tiene y me lo puede facilitar les agradeceria. 
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

mizdraji dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy buscando el diagrama de la fuente de alimentación:
> Marca: BRB
> Modelo: ATX 500 X 24P 2S
> Clase: I
> Origen: China
> 
> Si alguien tiene y me lo puede facilitar les agradeceria.
> Saludos!


¿ Ya revisaste todos los circuitos que aparecen en el post y los link´s ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , yo acabo de movelo-unificarlo


----------



## Sabid2Cell

Hola a todos los que integran este foro. Necesito de ser posible el diagrama de la fuente APOWER AK 750W para su reparación ya que se le quemaron varias resistencias y no se distinguen sus colores para determinar los valores. Gracias.


----------



## diluciano

Buenas noches , alguien tendrá el esquema de la fuente ATX 650 X 24P 2S , muchas gracias


----------

